# Help with Breeders!



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm getting my first Maltese puppy and am so excited! I'm down to two breeders and wondered if you could help.

 Which one would you go with: Bonnie's Angel Maltese vs. Tajon??? Please tell me why. 

If you have photos of your pup from either breeder, please post them here. I love the photos but can't always tell which breeder your dogs came from.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, that's like trying to decide between milk chocolate and dark chocolate! How could you go wrong?

Here is a recent thread that might be helpful:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=39306&hl=


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 25 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693206


> I'm getting my first Maltese puppy and am so excited! I'm down to two breeders and wondered if you could help.
> 
> Which one would you go with: Bonnie's Angel Maltese vs. Tajon??? Please tell me why.
> 
> If you have photos of your pup from either breeder, please post them here. I love the photos but can't always tell which breeder your dogs came from.[/B]


You can't to wrong with either. Pick the one who has the puppy you are looking for at the right time and in terms of size, temperament/personality, sex, look, etc. All breeders produce puppies that look different (i.e. Tajon may produce a small baby doll face girl in one litter and then a larger more full face in another litter), both are beautiful so it's about preference and availability as both breeders have great reputations.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 25 2008, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693213


> QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 25 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693206





> I'm getting my first Maltese puppy and am so excited! I'm down to two breeders and wondered if you could help.
> 
> Which one would you go with: Bonnie's Angel Maltese vs. Tajon??? Please tell me why.
> 
> If you have photos of your pup from either breeder, please post them here. I love the photos but can't always tell which breeder your dogs came from.[/B]


You can't to wrong with either. Pick the one who has the puppy you are looking for at the right time and in terms of size, temperament/personality, sex, look, etc. All breeders produce puppies that look different (i.e. Tajon may produce a small baby doll face girl in one litter and then a larger more full face in another litter), both are beautiful so it's about preference and availability as both breeders have great reputations.
[/B][/QUOTE]



thanks so much for the advice! one pup has blond on his ear...will it grow to be white or will it always be a little blond there? thanks! 

also what is the "typical" bonnie's angel look vs. the typical tajon look?

thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 25 2008, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693224


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 25 2008, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693213





> QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 25 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693206





> I'm getting my first Maltese puppy and am so excited! I'm down to two breeders and wondered if you could help.
> 
> Which one would you go with: Bonnie's Angel Maltese vs. Tajon??? Please tell me why.
> 
> If you have photos of your pup from either breeder, please post them here. I love the photos but can't always tell which breeder your dogs came from.[/B]


You can't to wrong with either. Pick the one who has the puppy you are looking for at the right time and in terms of size, temperament/personality, sex, look, etc. All breeders produce puppies that look different (i.e. Tajon may produce a small baby doll face girl in one litter and then a larger more full face in another litter), both are beautiful so it's about preference and availability as both breeders have great reputations.
[/B][/QUOTE]



thanks so much for the advice! one pup has blond on his ear...will it grow to be white or will it always be a little blond there? thanks! 

also what is the "typical" bonnie's angel look vs. the typical tajon look?

thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did you look at the thread I posted the link to? You will see that Bonnie's Angels tend to have more of a baby doll face whereas Tajon Maltese have a more traditional face. Both are beautiful. It really depends on the look you prefer as both are wonderful breeders.

The color on his ear is called "lemon" and will usually fade with age.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay since I'm really inexperienced being able to tell what a younger pup will look like later, which one would you pick based on looks? (Based on your personal preferences...just curious)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...i&img=10842

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...i&img=10841


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 25 2008, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693256


> Okay since I'm really inexperienced being able to tell what a younger pup will look like later, which one would you pick based on looks? (Based on your personal preferences...just curious)
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...i&img=10842
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...i&img=10841[/B]


I can't get those links to come up as pics. Personally, i think you'd be happy with either breeder. What type of 'look' do you like?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

sorry- i just made the pics public...can you see them now?? thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This one has to be the Tajon puppy! I love the look of the Tajon boys!


[attachment=45929:med_gall...02_13204.jpg]


JMM's Soda is a gorgeous Tajon boy. You can see pictures here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=39058&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=40244&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=39006&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=35012&hl=


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i think both breeders are great... i'd be very happy w/ another puppy from tajon, and bonnie's angels would be another i'd highly consider w/o hesitation (i absolutely LOVE those adorable little babydoll faces! :wub: )

i think it just depends more on your own personal preference 

i have to admit though, i'm in love w/ this little tajon boy. when rubina first posted him, i considered getting paddy a little brother until reality checked in  . he reminds me very much of what my paddy looked like as a puppy 

[attachment=45930:gallery_...602_9994.jpg]

good luck! you'll adore your puppy either way


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Both breeders are wonderful, but if I were chosing between those two puppies, I would go with the Tajon puppy (digem x bonnet). He is a little doll! The lemon on the ears will eventually go away, but its a sign of awesome pigment. 

Good luck with your choice, welcome to SM and Happy Holidays!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Gosh, they are both just beautiful. I don't know how I would pick! You really can't go wrong with either breeder, but i have to say the younger pup is just stinkin adorable. Of course, the little older one is too. Jeez I just don't know what I would do!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

This is my Bonnie's Angel, Coco. Good luck in your search.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I really like the Angel babies, they are my favorite of the two...but the Tajon boy is SO stinking cute, I love him too. They are right, you can't make a wrong choice between the two breeders. What I would do is tell each breeder what sort of personality you prefer in your pup, and pick the one best suited for you in that way.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Bonnie's babies are gorgeous, so are Tammy's!! I have just personally always been in love with Ta-Jon :wub: 
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sorry, duplicate post....tough decision but let us know which you pick!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You know even these top breeders can get different looks, even in the same litter.
The best thing to do (I believe) is to see what each has to offer at the time you are
looking. If you don't like one and the other has nothing at the moment.....WAIT.
It always pays to be patient and get just the right one for you.
Here's Cosy. She's an Angel baby....well, she's 3 but she's my Angel baby. lol
[attachment=45934illowsig.jpg]


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: I can only speak from experience, you cannot go wrong with a Bonnie's Angel. Here is our Angel, RosiePosie aka BABY:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 25 2008, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693256


> Okay since I'm really inexperienced being able to tell what a younger pup will look like later, which one would you pick based on looks? (Based on your personal preferences...just curious)
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...i&img=10842
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...i&img=10841[/B]


Oh, my, they are both stunning. :wub: 

Is the one on the leash one of Bonnie's Angels? He doesn't really look like a Ta-Jon boy to me. :huh: 

If I absolutely had to pick between the two, I would go with the Ta-Jon pup (the first pic). He's so very adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

However, like the others have mentioned, you can't go wrong with either breeder. They are both equally reputable, in my opinion, 

and they both produce some of the most beautiful Malts I've ever seen. I'm absolutely crazy about both breeders' Malts. Good luck 

with your decision!! :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

You can't go wrong with either breeder. My preference is one of Bonnie's pups. I hope to one day own one of Bonnie's "Angels" they are some of the most beautiful dogs i have ever seen. :tender:


----------

